# organic soil with dyna gro products



## lovbnstoned (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear pro's n con with the organic soil n using dyna -gro , fox farm etc.  does anyone know whats going on, doe it work or not  ???  :icon_smile: 

appreciate all the feed back I can get

power to the gods of MJ   :bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2013)

I have used fox farm for a long time. It has nutes to last 4 weeks or so then you need to add nutrients. It is a good soil.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 7, 2013)

not familiar with dyna-gro, and could you be more specific on which products you plan to use from both companies? i use some but not all fox farm products in my organic soil


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

FFoF is organic and Dyna-Gro is not.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean when you ask if it "will work"?  

I have never been a fan of Dyna-Gro nutes--they simply did not do well for me.  Like duck said, the Dyna-Gro is not organic.  Using chemical nutrients with organic soils will kill the beneficials in the soil.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 8, 2013)

so what would work with organic soil, what company ??


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> so what would work with organic soil, what company ??



They all will work.

What you have to decide is what method you prefer to use.
Some will start organic then switch to chems(hamster lewis uses this method, with great success)
Some will use organic nutes.
Some feed the soil.

Just depends what you want to do.
I think HL uses GH 3part.
Fox Farm Big bloom is 100% organic. Earth Juice also, there are many, just need to read the label.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 8, 2013)

for me, if it doesn't have the OMRI tag, then i wont use it. i feed my soil


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------

